# MF 124 problems



## Big zetor

Does an mf 124 need retiming after it snaps a shear bolt on the flywheel because mine broke 2 before i relised the plunger was hitting on a hay dog or stop on the bottom of the chamber. I moved the dog or stop out of the way and continued to bale another 150 bales and then the right side needle bent and the knotter chain snapped. Is there a video of how to re time a massey 124 for dummies. Cheers


----------



## bool

Ask your question in the machinery forum, this is not the right place for it.

No need for retiming.But you do need to check all the adjustments.

Roger


----------



## Tx Jim

My guess is needle lift shaft brake isn't tight enough allowing needle frame to drop when knotter drive is engaged which allows plungerhead stop to cause FW shear bolt to shear. Look at photo below at brake schematic. Most sq baler operators manual explain baler timing procedures.


----------



## Tx Jim

bool said:


> Ask your question in the machinery forum, this is not the right place for it.
> 
> No need for retiming.But you do need to check all the adjustments.
> 
> Roger


Roger

I disagree on your statement "no need to re-time". If knotter chain snapped as Big Zetor stated then baler will require re-timing


----------



## bool

Jim, you are right. I was answering the initial question about whether re-timing is needed after breaking a shear bolt. Now I see he mentioned the knotter chain snapping later in the post. I agree, re-timing is necessary if you snap a knotter chain. That is one of the reasons I like IH balers, no drive chains apart from the pickup.

Roger


----------



## carcajou

Never seen a video about how to do it. I replaced the long side chain on mine a couple years back and retimed it. Don't remember much but i know i manually turned the flywheel through cycles until i was happy. I'll check if the operators manual covers it tomorrow when i'm in the shop.


----------



## Big zetor

Thanks fella's i managed straighten the needles and will get a new chain and fix it up for next season.


----------

